# Big Agnes this weekend



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll post a few pics later, but it was a good trip. I left Slavonia around sundown Saturday night, dropped my bivy gear and ate dinner @ mica and Summited @ 2:30 by a huge moon and crystal clear skies. The weather was so calm it was crazy, virtually no wind. I don't think I reached the technical summit though. There are two highpoint and I got to the southern one. I think the technical summit is the northern one, but I don't really care. Got back to Mica a little before 4:00 and slept in late Sunday morning. I was back to Slavonia a little before 1:00 sunday. 

It's still to early to ski. However, after this week it should be a pretty close. The snow pack is loose beneath a 2+ inch crust, in spots above 10,500 there are two layers seperated by about 14 inches. Typical fall alpine conditions. Crampons, Poles, Mountian Boots, and Poles. Can't wait for the boards.


----------

